
Why do Bitcoin and crypto have no future - skitout
https://medium.com/@thinkoutsidetheblox/why-bitcoin-and-crypto-have-no-future-4f95980bb774
======
Nextgrid
This almost feels like spam. A badly-written "article" (which is just a
collection of facts) with a clickbait title and then a call for donations
accepting like 50 different cryptocurrencies.

